# Frage zu Paysafecard



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

da ich Paypal nicht mehr benutzen möchte, habe ich mir nun für 20 Euro ein Paysafekarte geholt. Jetzt kann man auf Steam aber nur 10 Euro aufladen, bzw 25 Euro. Kann ich dann einfach mit der Karte 2 Mal 10 Euro aufladen, oder ist die Karte nach einmal benutzen, dann "erledigt"?

Ich schätze mal ich kann einfach die Karte so oft benutzen bis das Guthaben leer ist, aber da ich schon eine PaySAFEcard habe, Safety first ;D

Danke


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst die Karte wirklich so oft benutzen bis sie abläuft oder das Guthaben weg ist


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (7. Dezember 2013)

Gut, dann danke ich


----------



## marcus022 (7. Dezember 2013)

Bedenke aber das du nicht mehrere Karten benutzen kannst um EIN Produkt zu erwerben. Das wurde nämlich vor einiger Zeit abgeschafft. 
Man kann sich auch ein Restguthaben welches sich auf der Paysafecard befindet aufs Konto überweisen lassen.
Ansonsten hat Robo schon alles "gesagt"


----------



## Shona (7. Dezember 2013)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> da ich Paypal nicht mehr benutzen möchte


 Darf man fragen wieso?


----------



## Maggolos (7. Dezember 2013)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Bedenke aber das du nicht mehrere Karten benutzen kannst um EIN Produkt zu erwerben. Das wurde nämlich vor einiger Zeit abgeschafft.
> Man kann sich auch ein Restguthaben welches sich auf der Paysafecard befindet aufs Konto überweisen lassen.
> Ansonsten hat Robo schon alles "gesagt"


 
Gilt nur in Deutschland, glaube ich.


----------



## Maggolos (7. Dezember 2013)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Dezember 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Gilt nur in Deutschland, glaube ich.



War das nicht EU-weit?
Wegen Geldwäsche oder so?


----------



## Maggolos (7. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> War das nicht EU-weit?
> Wegen Geldwäsche oder so?


 
Ja genau wegen Geldwäsche, Erpressung usw. meines Wissens nach aber nur in D.


----------



## Quppi (7. Dezember 2013)

das mit mehreren psc geht manchmal z.b bei stem. da kann mit den psc erst das guthaben aufladen und davon dann ein spiel kaufen. wenn du direkt bezahlen willst gehts nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## wearntear (10. Dezember 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Gilt nur in Deutschland, glaube ich.


Ja stimmt - ich glaube diese Regel gilt nur für paysafecard Deutschland.
Wieso das so ist hängt glaub ich mit den Deutschen Online Rechtsystem zusammen... aber genau in wie fern weiss ich jetzt nicht.


----------

